# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2012 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2012 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Céu quase limpo e 1,0ºC.

Mínima de -0,5ºC e alguma geada.


----------



## panda (1 Dez 2012 às 11:51)

Bons dias
Céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado
Temperatura 8.8ºC e 29%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 4.4ºC
P1012hpa


----------



## Norther (1 Dez 2012 às 14:04)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2012*

As 10h estavam -4.5ºC na Torre

deixo uma foto tirada de manha na Lagoa Comprida


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2012 às 17:15)

Boas,mais um dia fresco ,muito sol e algumas nuvens pela tarde,o vento de NWN sempre presente ,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Dez 2012 às 18:10)

Temperatura actual 6.1ºC e 40%hr
Tº máxima de hoje 10.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2012 às 19:25)

boas

por aqui o dia foi frio, de céu pouco nublado, com uma brisa bem fresquinha que entra pelo casaco a dentro ... 

temperaturas: 

-0.4ºC de minima
10.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, corre a tal brisa e sigo com a temperatura a baixar rapidamente para os 5.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2012 às 19:43)

Boas,céu limpo com vento de NWW,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Dez 2012 às 21:25)

Boa noite , por aqui sigo com 1.7º e céu limpo.


----------



## panda (1 Dez 2012 às 23:04)

Temperatura actual 3.2ºC e 58%hr


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2012 às 23:19)

Para não sobrecarregar este tópico, criei um com fotos na Serra da Estrela, durante o dia de hoje. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/serra-da-estrela-01-12-2012-a-6843.html


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2012 às 23:28)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Para não sobrecarregar este tópico, criei um com fotos na Serra da Estrela, durante o dia de hoje. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/serra-da-estrela-01-12-2012-a-6843.html



Podias ter aberto na parte das fotografias... assim vai desaparecer rapidamente...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2012 às 23:44)

Agreste disse:


> Podias ter aberto na parte das fotografias... assim vai desaparecer rapidamente...



Peço, então aos moderadores que o façam, por favor! Obrigado


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2012 às 09:40)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e -1,4ºC.

Mínima de -3,4ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2012 às 14:10)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 11.1ºC e 27%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 4.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2012 às 18:51)

Boas,dia de céu limpo e vento mais fraco,com 8.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2012 às 19:01)

Temperatura actual 7.3ºC e 29%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 11.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2012 às 20:09)

Boas,vento fraco de NNW,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2012 às 20:17)

Desceu rápido a temperatura actual 4.5ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Dez 2012 às 21:13)

Boa noite a minima por aqui foi  de - 3.1º sigo com - 0.9º , está arrefecer bem ... mais uma valente camada de geada.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2012 às 21:40)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com gelo e nevoeiro nas zonas baixas, apesar disso a partir das 9h, sol dominou. não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

0.8ºC de minima
10.1ºC de máxima. 

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo ja com 3.2ºC


----------



## criz0r (2 Dez 2012 às 22:11)

Carrazeda de Ansiães já vai a todo o vapor...


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2012 às 22:44)

criz0r disse:


> Carrazeda de Ansiães já vai a todo o vapor...



Não tarda começa a subir. Essa estação tem sempre valores interessante até certa hora, depois sobe.


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2012 às 23:12)

Boas, aqui estou com 0,6ºC e céu limpo. 

Mínima de -2,8ºC e máxima de 6,1ºC.


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2012 às 02:12)

A estaçao de carrazeda de ansiaes já deixou de transmitir


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2012 às 12:39)

Bom dia .

Esta noite e manhã ...baixou até aos 0.8ºC ,muito sol com um céu limpo e o vento fraco de SSW,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Johnny (3 Dez 2012 às 13:59)

Acumulações interessantes de neve, acima dos 1300m na Serra do Gerês, PNPG- Montalegre (Lagoa  do Marinho), com bastantes vestígios dela, na cota dos 1150m (Planalto da Lagoa)... mais tarde partilho umas fotos de ontem...


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Dez 2012 às 14:54)

Mínima de *0.1ºC* às 07:15.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e *11.2ºC*.


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2012 às 17:03)

Dia marcado por sol e vento calmo
Temperatura actual 9.1ºC e 39%hr
Temperatura mínima 0.4ºC
Temperatura máxima 13.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2012 às 17:13)

Boas,tarde com muito sol e vento fraco,ambiente na rua foi ameno ,com 9.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.8ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2012 às 18:29)

O vento rodou para NW com mais intensidade,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Dez 2012 às 19:20)

A EMA da Covilhã com uma boa inversão térmica na última madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2012 às 19:38)

Boas,com 7.5ºC e um vento muito fresco de NW .


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Dez 2012 às 21:30)

Boa noite , a minima por aqui foi de - 3.5º ,pela manhã estava uma valente camada de geada, pela serra a tempª nos 10º estava agradável  sigo com 8.º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2012 às 21:34)

Vento mais calmo de NW,com 6.9ºC.


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2012 às 21:37)

De momento 5ºC e 58%hr
P1028hpa


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2012 às 01:05)

Por aqui já chove. 6,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2012 às 03:38)

boas

por aqui a manha foi mesmo fria, com o nevoeiro gelado, que congelou tudo ... só levantou por volta das 10 horas. depois disso o céu esteve pouco nublado mas viu-se uma barra de nuvens durante todo o dia entre o caramulo e o Buçaco... começo então a cobrir a encobrir ao final da tarde...  desde a 1h que vai caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos. 

temperaturas: 

-1.6ºC de minima
9.1ºC de máxima 

atuais: 

chove agora um aguaceiro fraco, nao ha vento e sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2012 às 07:57)

Bom dia. Só uma pergunta, estou na serra da estrela de fé rias, existe alguma perspectivas de neve para aqui para hoje é amanhã? Daqui da  Covilhã, consigo ver o cé u para a zona dispensada saúde, bastante carregado, muito cinzento...


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2012 às 10:17)

Na Torre estão 0.8ºC e esta a chover


----------



## The-One-Divinal (4 Dez 2012 às 12:01)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre estão 0.8ºC e esta a chover





Muito pouco frio em altitude...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2012 às 12:54)

Bom dia.

Logo pela manhã muito nevoeiro pela zona sul,o céu hoje com muitas nuvens e muito nublado ,vento moderado de WNW,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2012 às 13:10)

Pela Cova da Beira tivemos uma manha de aguaceiros por momentos intensos, o sol foi espreitando e surgiram vários arco-íris bem bonitos, um a meia dúzia de metros do local onde trabalho. 

A temperatura ao inicio da manha rondou os 6ºC e foi subindo ate agora com ela a rondar os 11ºC neste momento com céu algo nublado mas muito sol, valeu a manha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2012 às 14:03)

Boas,muitas nuvens e por vezes sol,vento continua moderado de NW,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Dez 2012 às 16:55)

Céu algo nublado e vento fraco
A manha foi de aguaceiros acumulados 4mm
Temperatura actual 9.8ºC e 33%hr
Tº máxima foi de 14ºC
Tº mínima desta madrugada 4.5ºC


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

As 14:44 estavam -0.7ºC na Torre Serra da Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2012 às 17:54)

Boas,tarde com algumas nuvens e sol,já vai refrescando ,com vento de WNW,com 10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Dez 2012 às 19:12)

Boa noite , por aqui cairam uns chuviscos até cerca da 10.00 , na serra a tempª nos 5º com o vento a soprar bonançoso a moderado e nevoeiro a partir dos 900 mts , sigo com 6.2º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2012 às 20:18)

Vento fraco de WNW,algumas nuvens,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2012 às 02:34)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de chuva, passado a aguaceiros pouco frequentes a partir do meio da manha, o vento soprou fraco a moderado só durante a manha, de tarde enfraqueceu. 

temperaturas: 

8.7ºC foi a minima
13.4ºC de máxima 

atuais: 

ceu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 5.3ºC


----------



## panda (5 Dez 2012 às 09:42)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
P 1023hpa
Temperatura actual 6.9ºC e 60%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 4.8ºC


----------



## Norther (5 Dez 2012 às 09:59)

O meu amigo Panda já deu os dados deixo uma foto que tirei as 7:30


----------



## The-One-Divinal (5 Dez 2012 às 10:15)

Era bom termos este climazinho..

http://www.feratel.com/index.php?L=1&id=4148


----------



## Norther (5 Dez 2012 às 10:49)

temperatura na Torre Serra da Estrela é de -3.2ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Dez 2012 às 16:36)

Norther disse:


> temperatura na Torre Serra da Estrela é de -3.2ºC



Onde tens acesso a esses dados? (da Torre, claro)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2012 às 18:26)

Boas,dia muito calmo com algumas nuvens altas e médias,vento fraco de SWW,com 8.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Dez 2012 às 18:40)

Temperatura actual 7.8ºC e 54%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 10ºC


----------



## panda (5 Dez 2012 às 18:41)

Norther disse:


> O meu amigo Panda já deu os dados deixo uma foto que tirei as 7:30


Bonita foto Norther


----------



## Norther (5 Dez 2012 às 18:53)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Onde tens acesso a esses dados? (da Torre, claro)



tenho um amigo que trabalha na estância, ele tem um sensor de temperatura colocado na Torre de pedra e vai-me fornecendo a temperatura de manha, pela hora de almoço e ao inicio da noite.


Neste momento regista -1.2ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Dez 2012 às 19:13)

Boa noite ,pela manhã algumas nuvens altas ao meio da tarde o céu a ficar bastante nublado ainda cairam uns pingos , na serra a temperatura a oscilar entre os 5º e os 6º , sigo com 7.8º com vento fraco de Este.

Boa foto Norther.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2012 às 21:45)

Boas,limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 7.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Dez 2012 às 02:44)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado. não houve vento... 

temperaturas: 

3.8ºC de minima
11.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

Céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 6.8ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2012 às 10:48)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado, neblina, chuva fraca e 4,9ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Dez 2012 às 10:51)

Bom dia
chuva fraca com 1mm acumulados
Temperatura actual 7ºC e 76%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 5.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2012 às 13:20)

Bom dia .

Dia de chuva fraca e cinzentão ,ambiente um bocado fresco,com 7.9ºC e vento calmo.


----------



## panda (6 Dez 2012 às 15:14)

Continuação de fraca
Temperatura 6.7ºC e 78%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2012 às 16:14)

Boas,quase de noite ,a chuva já é com mais intensidade,está para durar ,com 8.3ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2012 às 16:23)

Norther disse:


> O meu amigo Panda já deu os dados deixo uma foto que tirei as 7:30



LINDO!!


----------



## Norther (6 Dez 2012 às 19:54)

Não tenho informação da temperatura na Torre porque o meu amigo andou muito ocupado, mas tenho informação que nevava na Torre, para ser mais preciso junto das Torres  na stancia de esqui ja era água neve durante a tarde e não era grande coisa.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2012 às 19:57)

Norther disse:


> Não tenho informação da temperatura na Torre porque o meu amigo andou muito ocupado, mas tenho informação que nevava na Torre, para ser mais preciso junto das Torres  na stancia de esqui ja era água neve durante a tarde e não era grande coisa.



Por acaso hoje deve estar mesmo no limite.
O GFS apontava para uma conta de neve nos 2200m.

Durante a tarde, na webcam da estância, via-se chover. Mas ao final da tarde a lente da webcam ficou coberta de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2012 às 20:03)

Boas,vai chuviscando,com 8.8ºC,ainda é máxima de hoje.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 9.1ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Dez 2012 às 20:12)

Temperatura tem estado a subir 7.8ºC e 77%hr
 acumulada 4.7mm


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2012 às 20:38)

Por aqui a temperatura também tem estado a subir e registo agora 6,0ºC, a máxima do dia. Quanto à precipitação tem sido chuva fraca e pouco mais, a miséria habitual.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Dez 2012 às 21:04)

Boa noite , pela serra mais uma vez nevoeiro a partir dos 850 mts (o efeito de Fohen) era bem visivel de longe , mas aos 1100 mts o vento a soprar moderado a forte do quadrante Sul /Sudeste alguma chuva durante o dia , ao fim da tarde começou a chover moderado , sigo com 12.9º.


----------



## cardu (6 Dez 2012 às 21:06)

em Salgueiral de Côja, concelho de Arganil chove bem.... o alerta amarelo devia estender-se ao distrito de santarém e coimbra


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2012 às 21:31)

Boa noite!

Dia de frio e chuva fraca/chuvisco constante em Bragança.

As estações meteo da cidade rondam os 6ºC.


----------



## Norther (6 Dez 2012 às 23:49)

por aqui vai  bem, miuda mas certinha por vezes intensa, por duas vezes fez-me por o limpa para-brisas no máximo


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2012 às 02:05)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros que caíram só a partir do meio da tarde, mas choveu pouco por aqui. o vento soprou fraquito de tarde. 

temperaturas: 

7.1ºC de minima
11.3ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, vento fraquinho e sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## panda (7 Dez 2012 às 09:53)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 8.2ºC e 79%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 7.7ºC
acumulada hoje 3.5mm
acumulada ontem 9.7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2012 às 11:43)

Bom dia.

A noite ainda foi de alguma chuva,desde as 9h que não chove,o dia continua cinzentão e alguma neblina,com 9.7ºC e vento calmo de SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2012 às 13:47)

Boas,céu totalmente tapado ,com 10.3ºC e vento calmo.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (7 Dez 2012 às 14:31)

http://www.feratel.com/index.php?L=1&id=4148

é só para regalar a vista!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2012 às 17:14)

Boas,tudo calmo e ainda muitas nuvens,com 10.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Dez 2012 às 17:47)

Céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura 8.8ºC e 75%hr
P 1015hpa


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia.

0ºC e nevoeiro. Mínima de -0,3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2012 às 12:57)

Por aqui o nevoeiro vai dissipando e deixando belas imagens...





Neste momento 8,8ºC.

Mínima de -0,3ºC


----------



## panda (8 Dez 2012 às 13:08)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura 12.8ºC e 27%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 5ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2012 às 13:33)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui o nevoeiro vai dissipando e deixando belas imagens...



Ficou bonito 

ainda com 7,2ºC.


----------



## Veterano (8 Dez 2012 às 14:42)

Z13 disse:


>



  Só falta mesmo a neve para o cenário ser perfeito!


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Dez 2012 às 14:52)

Veterano disse:


> Só falta mesmo a neve para o cenário ser perfeito!



Este outono ela anda ainda desaparecida.


----------



## panda (8 Dez 2012 às 17:39)

Continuação de tempo limpo. Vento na média  de 13Km/h
Temperatura actual 10.7ºC e 29%hr
Tº máxima de hoje 13.6ºC


----------



## Serrano (8 Dez 2012 às 17:41)

5.5ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2012 às 17:50)

Boas,depois de 2 dias sem ver o sol,de muita chuva que ainda dei pelos dois dias 23.3mm...hoje foi sol todo o dia ,ambiente na rua morno sobre um vento fraco de ESE,agora já vai refrescando com 8.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Dez 2012 às 18:33)

Boa noite (sim, porque já se pôs o sol faz quase hora e meia).

Por Viseu foi um dia de muito sol, muito vento e temperaturas bem agradéveis. Resumindo, muito convidativo a uma voltinha pelo centro histórico e pelas cabaninhas de natal no Rossio (passo publicidade).


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Dez 2012 às 18:57)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas. não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

2.3ºC de minima
12.0ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo corre uma brisa gelada e sigo com 8.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2012 às 20:04)

Boas,a miníma da noite passada já ficou para trás,sem vento e noite muita húmida,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2012 às 21:53)

Entramos agora em valores negativos... a mínima desta manha deve ser batida dentro de minutos.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2012 às 09:23)

Bom dia.

Manha de geada com -1,1ºC neste momento. Mínima de -2,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2012 às 10:37)

Bom dia! 

Uma bela geada hoje por estes lados! A mínima foi de -3,4*C e os 98% de hr fizeram o resto!


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2012 às 11:21)

Bons dias, por aqui só agora apareceu o sol, minima de *-0.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2012 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia é com nuvens altas e sol ,com 9.8ºC e vento fraco,nos vales do rio Tejo ainda persiste por lá algum nevoeiro .


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2012 às 12:24)

Bom dia
Nuvens altas e algum sol.Vento calmo
Temperatura actual 7.6ºC e 43%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 1.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2012 às 13:35)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco,nuvens altas e com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2012 às 14:37)

Umas nuvens altas, 6,5ºC e ainda alguma geada à sombra.


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2012 às 16:05)

Hoje foi tarde de manutenção da estação meteorológica
Temperatura actual 9.6ºC e 43%hr
Tº máxima de hoje 13.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2012 às 17:10)

Boas,nuvens altas e sem vento,já vai refrescando ,com 8.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2012 às 17:23)

Temperatura a descer bem, já com 7ºC e 52%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2012 às 19:08)

Actuais,sem vento com 5.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2012 às 19:43)

Boas, por agora *4.2ºC*


----------



## Serrano (9 Dez 2012 às 20:36)

3.7ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2012 às 20:44)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, mas com o ambiente frio.  não houve vento por aqui. 

temperaturas: 

1.2ºC de minima
11.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 6.3ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Dez 2012 às 20:47)

Boa noite , dia marcado por bastantes nuvens altas, agradável para uma caminhada , sigo com 3.2º.


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2012 às 21:26)

A ver se é desta madrugada qe vem se a tº baixa dos 0ºC
Para já 4.5ºC e 62%hr
Tudo calmo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2012 às 21:46)

Sem vento com 4.2ºC .


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2012 às 23:38)

*-0,9ºC* actuais

Extremos de *-3,4ºC  9,1ºC*


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2012 às 09:16)

Bom dia
Geada e céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e nevoeiro sobre a cova da beira
Temperatura actual *3.2ºC* e *71%hr*
Tº mínima desta madrugada *1.3ºC*


----------



## dariomgsilva (10 Dez 2012 às 10:01)

Boas pessoal, alguém sabe dizer qual a previsão de queda de neve na serra da estrela durante estes próximos 15 dias???? é que estou com ideias de ir lá ...


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2012 às 11:43)

Bom dia 

Nevoeiro e 0,7ºC por agora. Mínima de -2,6ºC com direito a algum sincelo, para além da geada que se formou antes de aparecer o nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2012 às 13:02)

Bom dia.

Mais nuvens altas e menos sol hoje ,hoje havia muito nevoeiro em muitos vales,por aqui uma fraca neblina,com 10.6ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2012 às 13:06)

dariomgsilva disse:


> Boas pessoal, alguém sabe dizer qual a previsão de queda de neve na serra da estrela durante estes próximos 15 dias???? é que estou com ideias de ir lá ...



Talvez ainda esta semana ocorra queda de neve nas cotas mais altas. Mas é ir acompanhando o forum.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/index.jsp


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2012 às 14:14)

Temperatura actual 9.8ºC e 42%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2012 às 14:40)

Boas,nuvens altas e pouco sol ,com 10.9ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2012 às 17:51)

Mais uma noite calma, mas fria actuais 6.9ºC e 51%hr


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2012 às 19:08)

Um dia bem fresco. O mais fresco desde que começou o Inverno.

Extremos de hoje:

-2,6ºC / 4,2ºC

Por agora 2,3ºC e já com alguma geada nos carros.


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2012 às 19:16)

Boa noite

Começa a querer aparecer geada nos carros, já está bem frio a esta hora as temperaturas andam abaixo dos 2ºC nas estações meteo da cidade, o meu sensor demasiado protegido ainda marca 2.6ºC.


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2012 às 22:20)

Temperatura actual 4.2ºC e 61%hr
Dados de hoje: 1.3ºC / 10.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2012 às 22:21)

Boas,noite húmida e sem vento,com 6.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 11.2ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2012 às 22:34)

Boa noite , algumas nuvens médias e altas durante o dia , sigo com 0.0ºC e 82%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2012 às 23:07)

Apareceu o vento de NWN,fez saltar a temperatura para os 7.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Dez 2012 às 00:44)

boas

por aqui o dia foi marcado pelas nuvens altas, que não deixaram passar o sol em condições, provocando assim um dia frio mas sem vento. 

temperaturas: 

0.4ºC de minima
10.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

ao sair do trabalho já tinha o orvalho congelado no carro, ha um leve nevoeiro e sigo com 0.9ºC


----------



## panda (11 Dez 2012 às 08:54)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura 0.6ºC e 65%hr
Wind chill -1ºC
Mínima desta madrugada *0ºC*


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2012 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e -0,5ºC.

Mínima de -1,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2012 às 11:27)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de nuvens altas e um sol meio tapado ,ambiente fresco,com 8.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2012 às 14:04)

Às 13h, Guarda, Trancoso e Sabugal seguiam ainda com temperaturas abaixo de 0ºC.
-0,9ºC; -0,7ºC e -0,5ºC, respectivamente.

Todas essas estações apresentavam uma humidade relativa do ar >=97%.

Haverá sincelo nessas regiões?


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2012 às 14:06)

AnDré disse:


> Às 13h, Guarda, Trancoso e Sabugal seguiam ainda com temperaturas abaixo de 0ºC.
> -0,9ºC; -0,7ºC e -0,5ºC, respectivamente.
> 
> Todas essas estações apresentavam uma humidade relativa do ar >=97%.
> ...



A essa hora e com esses valores parece-me difícil ainda haver sincelo, mas deve ter havido na madrugada e manhã.

_____________________

Por aqui as nuvens baixas já foram, mas a temperatura continua baixa, 2,9ºC e algum sol por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Boas,nuvens altas e algum sol,ambiente mais morninho ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2012 às 14:16)

AnDré disse:


> Às 13h, Guarda, Trancoso e Sabugal seguiam ainda com temperaturas abaixo de 0ºC.
> -0,9ºC; -0,7ºC e -0,5ºC, respectivamente.
> 
> Todas essas estações apresentavam uma humidade relativa do ar >=97%.
> ...



Confirma-se algumas amostras de criação de sincelo por essas bandas...


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Dez 2012 às 15:57)

Boa tarde aqui por Vila Real esta ceu muito nublado e estão 4ºc


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2012 às 15:58)

Mago disse:


> Confirma-se algumas amostras de criação de sincelo por essas bandas...



Algum sincelo também na Serra de Nogueira hoje de manhã onde tive uma aula de campo bem gelada

Por agora em Bragança temos uma tarde fria com o céu povoado por nuvens altas. A minha estação marca apenas 3.8ºC, as estações meteo on-line da cidade do Z13 e do Fil marcam respectivamente 4.0ºC e 3.0ºC, que frio!!


----------



## panda (11 Dez 2012 às 16:29)

Hoje a temperatura no foi alem dos *7.3ºC*
Temperatura actual *4.7ºC* e 51%hr
Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco. IFV 3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2012 às 17:44)

Boas,tudo calmo com o ambiente a refrescar,com 6.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## CSOF (11 Dez 2012 às 18:03)

boa tarde, nevoeiro todo o dia e a temp não foi além dos 2ºC. subi a Penela da Beira e havia sincelo..


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2012 às 18:33)

Muito nevoeiro pelo interior norte e parte do centro. Até dá pra ver os rastos dos aviões.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2012 às 18:53)

Boa tarde!

De novo em Bragança com *1,1ºC*.

Passei à pouco na zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Vila Real, com temperaturas de 0,0ºC/1,0ºC muito nevoeiro e muito sincelo na vegetação! Estava um espectáculo lindo! 

Aqui em Bragança os meus registos variaram entre *-1,7ºC  +5,6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (11 Dez 2012 às 19:11)

Boas.

Por Viseu hoje foi um dia bem invernal. Pela manhã, muita geada, vento e nuvens altas, que se prolongaram pela tarde.

Neste momento, com céu limpo, estão já 3,5ºC e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Dez 2012 às 19:36)

Boa noite minima de -0.3º c ,  apesar do nevoeiro matinal não impediu a formação de geada ,foi um dia fresco com a temperatura a descer aos 6º durante a tarde e céu nublado por nuvens altas cirroestratos.
Sigo com 2.5ºc e 68%hr.


----------



## Norther (11 Dez 2012 às 19:55)

Neste momento registo 2.8ºC
69% HR
vento nulo

Na Torre Serra da Estrela as 19:34 estavam 3ºC

Esta tanto frio a 2000 metros como a 500 metros 

Digo-vos mais estava mais frio nas zonas mais baixas da Cova da Beira por volta das 8 horas da manha do que na Torre.


----------



## panda (11 Dez 2012 às 20:15)

Temperatura nos 3ºC e 58%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2012 às 20:40)

Boas,por aqui igual ,com 4.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (11 Dez 2012 às 20:42)

por aqui continua nos 2.8ºC sabes como é Panda o meu vale costuma ser um pouco mais frio.

deixo umas fotos do Sincelo em Trancoso esta manhã mandadas pelo meu grande amigo e colega de montanha


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Dez 2012 às 20:49)

Têm mais fotos do sincelo ou geada das vossas regiões?


----------



## Norther (11 Dez 2012 às 20:52)

Rainstorm disse:


> Têm mais fotos do sincelo ou geada das vossas regiões?



eu ate podia ter da Cova da Beira mas não levei a maquina e tinha de sair mais cedo de casa, hoje estava uma bela geada


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2012 às 21:04)

Norther disse:


>



Muito bom uma das melhores marcas do inverno


----------



## Norther (11 Dez 2012 às 21:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito nevoeiro pelo interior norte e parte do centro. Até dá pra ver os rastos dos aviões.




Mário qual é o site onde retiraste esta imagem?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Dez 2012 às 21:49)

A minha irmã acaba de me relatar uns gélidos *3ºC*  na marquise da minha casa da Covilhã!

Vou aconselhar os meus pais a poupar energia, desligando o frigorífico e pondo tudo na marquise!...


----------



## panda (11 Dez 2012 às 21:53)

Norther disse:


> por aqui continua nos 2.8ºC sabes como é Panda o meu vale costuma ser um pouco mais frio.
> 
> deixo umas fotos do Sincelo em Trancoso esta manhã mandadas pelo meu grande amigo e colega de montanha



sim Norther logo hoje deu-me para ver as diferenças de temperaturas no Tortosendo comparando as das farmacias com a minha estaçao e todas eram diferentes.Depende do local onde se situam . eu neste momento registo *2.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2012 às 22:03)

Actual 4.0ºC .


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2012 às 22:48)

Norther disse:


> Mário qual é o site onde retiraste esta imagem?



Site da NASA Rapid Response. É só escolher a área.


----------



## Norther (12 Dez 2012 às 00:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Site da NASA Rapid Response. É só escolher a área.




muito obrigado SpiderVV


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2012 às 09:41)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 2.1ºC e 65%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 0.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2012 às 11:13)

Sincelo, esta manhã, em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.






Foto de Ana Freire.


----------



## Bgc (12 Dez 2012 às 12:17)

Por aqui, chuva fraca com 1.4º


----------



## Paulo H (12 Dez 2012 às 12:29)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui, chuva fraca com 1.4º



Por aqui, acabou de chover 4 min, já deu para molhar o chão (zona do castelo)!

Está um frio que não se pode tirar as mãos dos bolsos..


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2012 às 12:44)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui, chuva fraca com 1.4º



Chove com baixas temperaturas bem baixas em Bragança, estará a nevar na Serra de Nogueira? Quase que me apetece dar lá um saltinho para verificar


----------



## Norther (12 Dez 2012 às 13:26)

Na Torre Serra da Estrela o sensor do meu amigo regista 3.6ºC  e ja nevou um pouco, deu para borrifar o chão. 
Não sei bem se será esta a temperatura


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2012 às 14:10)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre Serra da Estrela o sensor do meu amigo regista 3.6ºC  e ja nevou um pouco, deu para borrifar o chão.
> Não sei bem se será esta a temperatura



Muito possivelmente. Por exemplo há pouco estavam 5,7ºC na Guarda (1000m) e 7,4ºC nas Penhas Douradas (+/- 1500m).


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2012 às 14:59)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre Serra da Estrela o sensor do meu amigo regista 3.6ºC  e ja nevou um pouco, deu para borrifar o chão.
> Não sei bem se será esta a temperatura



Será que falta o - (menos) antes do valor de 3.6ºC 

Aqui por Bragança já não chove e continua um ida frio com as temperaturas  rondar os 3ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2012 às 15:02)

Mais uma foto de sincelo.
Ontem, na Lapa, Sernancelhe:






Fotografia de Aniceto Morgado.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2012 às 15:28)

Bonita foto André, ontem na Serra da Nogueira também havia algum sincelo mas não estava tão espectacular como essa foto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2012 às 16:35)

Boas,mais um dia de Outono passado ,neblina pela manhã e ,pelo céu momentos de muito nublado e algum sol ...como disse o Paulo H,já pingou hoje ,o ambiente já vai refrescando com vento nulo,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.9ºC / 10.4ºC .


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2012 às 16:59)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 7.2ºC e 49%hr
Tº máxima de hoje 10.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2012 às 18:45)

Por Bragança tivemos mais um dia fantástico... com uma amplitude térmica de 3ºC... 

*Mínima de 0,3ºC*

*Máxima de 3,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2012 às 19:34)

Boas,tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,fora o fumo das lareiras que anda ao sabor das ondas,vai pairando no ar ,fresquinho 3.4ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Dez 2012 às 20:48)

Boa noite , durante a manhã ainda cairam alguma pingas grossas na altura estava na serra , e sim aos 1100 mts estavam 9º c da parte da manhã mais frio nos vales , por agora sigo com 5.8º e 75% hr.


----------



## CptRena (12 Dez 2012 às 21:06)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre Serra da Estrela o sensor do meu amigo regista 3.6ºC  e ja nevou um pouco, deu para borrifar o chão.
> Não sei bem se será esta a temperatura



Boa noite

A temperatura só por si não é condição suficiente, mas é necessária. Outro parâmetro muito importante e necessário é a humidade relativa.
Pode nevar com temperaturas positivas desde que a humidade relativa seja baixa o suficiente.


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2012 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui continua o nevoeiro com uma temperatura de 2,6ºC.

Mínima de 0,1ºC e máxima de 2,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2012 às 21:23)

Boas,tudo calmo e só 2.7ºC .


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2012 às 21:36)

Temperatura a subir um pouco actual 5.1ºC e 62%hr


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2012 às 22:50)

Neblina, chuva e 2,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

-0.3ºC / 3,0ºC (máxima mais baixa deste inverno até ao dia de hoje).

Este episódio de nevoeiro acabou por se traduzir em 3 dias consecutivos de máximas inferiores a 5ºC, por aqui.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2012 às 00:46)

boas

ontem quase dobrei o turno, não deu para cá vir, entretanto cá deixo o registo do dia de ontem, que foi frio com o céu sempre muito nublado por uma grossa camada de nuvens altas. não houve vento. os extremos foram os seguintes: 


-0.4ºC de minima , 7.6ºC de maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2012 às 00:49)

hoje o céu já esteve nublado a ver-se o sol em condições mas começou a ficar muito nublado ao final da tarde.
 não houve vento, e já choveu eram umas 22h, caiu um aguaceiro. 

temperaturas: 

0.3ºC de minima
10.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

ambiente mais quente na rua com o céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro sobre o rio, não ha vento e sigo com 6.3ºC


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2012 às 13:14)

Hoje já choveu 1mm
De momento céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura 7.5ºC e 75%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2012 às 13:48)

Boas,nevoeiro com chuva fraca,ambiente ,com 8.0ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Serrano (13 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

6.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2012 às 18:54)

Temperatura tem vindo a subir actual 10.7ºC e 62%hr
Céu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2012 às 20:21)

Boas,por aqui chegou agora a  e o vento de WSW,a máxima do dia tinha chegado aos 10.5ºC,agora começou a subir com 10.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2012 às 21:18)

Boa noite!

Depois de alguns dias com a temperatura sempre abaixo dos 5ºC a temperatura subiu muito, principalmente durante a ultima noite e manhã até atingir valores mais outonais a rondar os 8ºC/9ºC. Para além da subida de temperatura o dia de hoje foi marcado pelo céu encoberto e pela chuva quase sempre fraca mas quase sempre presente. 


Por agora vai chovendo fraco a minha estação marca 8.5ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Dez 2012 às 21:42)

Boa noite , dia já mais morno com a temperatura sempre a subir ,ainda assim na serra estavam 5º,
por agora sigo com 13.4º e o vento a soprar fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2012 às 21:43)

Boas,a chuva de à bocado...foi só uma nuvem que se abriu ,o vento vai rodando de SW e nuvens baixas em alta vitêsse ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2012 às 22:45)

Agora já com chuva moderada e céu tapado,vento de SW com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2012 às 22:56)

Boa noite,

*9,3ºC* e chuva fraca. Recolhi durante o dia *6,3mm*

A temperatura variou entre os 2,6ºC e os 9,9ºC


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2012 às 00:12)

Boas, aqui estou com 8,4ºC e chuva fraca.

Extremos do dia de 2,4ºC / 8,5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2012 às 03:49)

boas

por aqui o dai foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, acompanhado de vento fraco desde o meio da tarde. 
choveu por volta da 1h ate agora ainda nao choveu mais nada... 

temperaturas: 

6.9ºC de minima
12.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

não chove no momento, céu encoberto vento fraco a moderado e sigo com 12.0ºC


----------



## Norther (14 Dez 2012 às 10:27)

por aqui vai chovendo bem, certinha.

Na Torre estão 4.3ºC com vento muito forte e muita chuva tambem


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2012 às 10:27)

Bom dia,

por Bragança temos chuva constante, por vezes moderada a forte, e *11,6ºC*.

Até agora já recolhi *19mm*, a maioria desde as 6h00


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2012 às 10:52)

Bom dia
 a cair bem com *15.7mm*
Vento moderado a forte 
Temperatura 12.9ºC e 70%hr


----------



## Nickname (14 Dez 2012 às 12:28)

51 mm de chuva das 0 ás 12 horas.
40mm nas ultimas 6 horas


----------



## jPdF (14 Dez 2012 às 12:36)

Rio Águeda em São João do Monte, Serra do caramulo a cerca de 600m de altitude às 10h da manhã. 




Desculpem a qualidade mas foi tirada de carro em andamento.

Este rio é afluente do Vouga e a água está a cerca de 2 metros acima da cota normal.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Dez 2012 às 12:36)

Por C.Branco, chuva moderada, com vento moderado e algumas rajadas mais fortes. Bom dia para estar em casa..  
Da observação do gráfico do IM, estimo um total de precipitação das 0h às 12h de cerca de 18mm. Mas a chuva está aí para durar todo o dia! 

Início de manhã com média 2mm/h e agora na última hora aumentou para os 6mm/h.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Dez 2012 às 12:41)

jPdF disse:


> Rio Águeda em São João do Monte, Serra do caramulo a cerca de 600m de altitude às 10h da manhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OFFTOPIC:
Estive em são joão do monte no sábado passado, bela paisagem e boa gastronomia que a confraria do cabrito e do caramulo nos presentearam!

A praia fluvial do paraíso já levava bastante água, imagino agora! 

Vi também belas fotos de geada ou sincelo nas margens do rio, fantásticas!


----------



## Nickname (14 Dez 2012 às 13:11)

Existe a possibilidade de o recorde de maior precipitação diária vir a ser batido na estação de Viseu.
"Basta" que chovam 98.5mm


----------



## Serrano (14 Dez 2012 às 14:08)

Aumenta a intensidade da chuva na Covilhã, com 12ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2012 às 15:26)

Por Bragança *10,3ºC* e *39,1mm* recolhidos


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Dez 2012 às 15:28)

Serrano disse:


> Aumenta a intensidade da chuva na Covilhã, com 12ºC na zona baixa da cidade.



O "penico" do meteocovilha.com já ultrapassou a barreira dos 50 mm!!

( e aqui pelos algarves só uns pingos e um bafo quente e húmido...)


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2012 às 17:17)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, foi o maior registo diário de precipitação total desde que tenho a estação (dezembro de 2009). O dia foi marcado, e continua a sê-lo, por muita chuva, moderada a forte e vento muito forte em rajadas brutais e súbitas.

Atuais 12,4ºC e 99%HR, com 76,0mm.


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2012 às 17:47)

com uma certa intensidade acumulados até ao momento *34.0mm*
Temperatura 12.9ºC e 65%hr
P1005hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2012 às 18:10)

Boas,por aqui foi o santo dia e noite a chover,e continua  com um vento todo maluco ,com 13.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2012 às 20:27)

Boas,a chuva e o vento continua,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Dez 2012 às 20:55)

Boa noite , para não fugir a regra por aqui foi também um dia de muita chuva , foi o dia todo sempre a chover ora fraco ou moderado ao fim da tarde ainda caiu com intensidade ,o vento também marcou presença derrubando uma ou outra arvore, sigo com 12.2º


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2012 às 21:45)

Boa noite! 

Dia muito chuvoso em Bragança, marcado pela chuva moderada com alguns períodos de precipitação mais forte, a chuva durou todo o dia tendo parado já no principio da noite. 

O nosso companheiro Z13 recolheu *46mm* até agora.

Neste momento chove de novo depois de algum tempo de acalmia, faz-se sentir também algum vento.


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2012 às 22:48)

Já algum tempo que não chove 
 acumulada até ao momento *36.7mm*
Temperatura 11.1ºC e 65%hr


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

Volta a chover por Bragança, registei hoje * 47,5mm* 

A temperatura está nos *9,4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2012 às 01:05)

boas

por aqui foi um dia de chuvinha moderada a forte e as vezes muito intensa, há muito tempo que não via um dia de chuva em condições  o vento foi  moderado. 

a minha esposa trabalha em Tondela e o tempo era completamente diferente de aqui, com o vento lá sempre constantemente forte com rajadas potentes chuva igualmente forte, como 12 km fazem tanta diferença XD

temperaturas: 

12.0ºC de minima
13.8ºC de máxima


atuais: 

céu muito nublado, vento agora fraquinho e sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Dez 2012 às 08:13)

Ontem tivemos por aqui *43.0 mm* 

Noite com vento e chuva novamente pela manhã já com *1.0 mm*
*12.2ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Dez 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia , neste momento não chove ,embora tenha estado a chover moderado até à pouco ,sigo com 12.2ºc


----------



## Norther (15 Dez 2012 às 11:39)

Na Torre Serra da Estrela as 9:25 h estava 1ºC muito vento e alguma chuva


----------



## panda (15 Dez 2012 às 15:46)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 11.8ºC e 56%hr


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2012 às 15:46)

10.6ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2012 às 17:12)

boas

por aqui, céu muito nublado, com vento fraquinho. 
ainda não choveu hoje.  

temperaturas: 

11.1ºC de minima
14.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, vento fraquinho e sigo com 12.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2012 às 19:11)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia muito cinzento e ventoso em Bragança e embora hoje não tenha sido um dia chuvoso ao contrario de ontem.

Registo 8.5ºC, valor que está entre o valor das 2 estações meteo on-line da cidade pertencentes a membros do fórum.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

Boas,hoje foi mais dia de nuvens do que ,só alguns períodos de chuva fraca,com 11.6ºC e vento de WSW.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 13.6ºC.

Ontem pelo penico do IM...diz que foram 39.4mm,boa rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2012 às 22:40)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de W,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## zeca_porto (16 Dez 2012 às 01:20)

ola pessoal.
desculpem se não for o local apropriado para postar isto mas estou a precisar muito de ajuda..
No final de outubro/inicio de novembro não sei precisar bem, uma trovoada queimou-me o portatil e agora a seguradora está-me a pedir o dia exato da trovoada.
Existe alguma maneira, ou algum site, de poder ver quando poderá ocorrido essa trovoada?
Sou de Vila Real mas estava em casa do sogro na régua quando aconteceu.
Desde já o meu muito obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2012 às 02:34)

Vendo a partir deste post para baixo foi provavelmente dia 25 de Outubro, mesmo dia que o Tornado de Castelo Branco.

Seguimento de Outubro (Interior)
Seguimento Outubro (Litoral Norte), ler daí para a frente.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Dez 2012 às 09:48)

Bons dias, céu cinzento 

*Temp. 12.8ºC
HR 96%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de NE
 0.5 mm*


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Dez 2012 às 10:35)

Bom dia , por aqui já chove fraco , sigo com 14.ºc .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2012 às 11:17)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e sem chuva,vento de SWW,com 13.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2012 às 13:49)

Boas ...vai chuviscando ,com 13.3ºC e vento de WSW.


----------



## CptRena (16 Dez 2012 às 14:20)

Arco-íris







A seguir em http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html


----------



## Serrano (16 Dez 2012 às 15:21)

Alguma chuva no Sarzedo e um pouco de vento, com o termómetro a assinalar 11.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2012 às 16:07)

Chuva também em Bragança com temperaturas "tropicais"

Por agora chuva moderada com períodos fortes e 11ºC/12ºC nas estações meteo da cidade, eu resisto 11.5ºC em linha com as estações mais credíveis.

O nosso companheiro Z13 amealhou até agora 7.4mm, com tendência para aumentar.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2012 às 16:09)

Tarde bastante chuvosa por aqui, mas com valores de temperatura relativamente elevados. 11,9ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2012 às 20:28)

Boas,por aqui já algum tempo que vai caindo um chuvinha certa com vento moderado de W,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2012 às 21:03)

boas

passei o dia em Gouveia, onde esteve um dia bastante ventoso, o vento soprou moderado ate ao fim da tarde.

De manha quase não choveu mas de tarde esteve praticamente toda a chover sempre acompanhada da ventania, agora para o fim do dia já estava mais calmo. . 

temperaturas: (SCDão) 

10.5ºC de minima
13.5ºC de máxima

cheguei a casa há meia hora e neste momento: céu muito nublado, aqui sem vento e sigo com 11.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2012 às 22:08)

Boas,tudo calmo...céu com muitas estrelas e sem vento,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2012 às 14:55)

Boas,dia cinzento ,com chuva fraca e vento muito fraco,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Dez 2012 às 16:27)

Céu nublado e vento calmo 
Temperatura actual 11.6ºC e 53%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2012 às 18:48)

Boas,céu nublado e sem vento,11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Dez 2012 às 21:47)

ºoas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, não choveu por aqui.  Também não houve vento. 

extremos: 

9.0ºC de minima
12.9ºC de máxima

atuais: 

ceu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 10.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Dez 2012 às 07:32)

Bom dia 

por aqui, nevoeiro cerrado com chuva fraca sem vento e com 10.2ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2012 às 14:14)

Não são ainda valores normais para esta altura do ano, mas não se pode dizer que esteja calor. Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e 8,8ºC por agora.


----------



## panda (18 Dez 2012 às 18:53)

Noite de nevoeiro e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 10.4ºC e 77%hr
 acumulada hoje 0.7mm


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Dez 2012 às 20:33)

boas

por aqui o dai foi de eu muito nublado, com chuva fraca até ao meio da manha...  não houve vento. 

estremos: 

9.6ºC de minima
15.0ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, de vez em quando cai um chuvisco e sigo com 12.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2012 às 21:04)

Boas,mais um dia sem se ver o sol ,com 11.7ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2012 às 21:25)

Dan disse:


> Não são ainda valores normais para esta altura do ano, mas não se pode dizer que esteja calor. Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e 8,8ºC por agora.




Tivemos alguns dias da semana passada com máximas inferiores a 5ºC, agora estamos a atravessar um período mais quente e com pouca amplitude térmica.

Por agora tempo meio "nevoreiroso" e temperaturas entre os 9ºC e os 10ºC nas estações meteo da cidade. A minha estação (menos fiável) costuma portar-se bem neste tipo de dias, marca 9.3ºC, em linha com as restantes estações.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Dez 2012 às 21:58)

Boa noite , por aqui mais um dia cinzento com a tempª na serra a rondar os 9º , a uma menor altitude a tempª bem mais  amena , sigo com13.3ºc e 76%hr.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Dez 2012 às 22:53)

Depois de ter gozado de um dia de primavera, a roçar os 20ºC, aqui por baixo, é um pouco surreal ouvir a minha mãe, ao telefone, a descrever-me o dia londrino, de nevoeiro cerrado, que se viveu hoje na Covilhã; com temperaturas sempre abaixo dos 10ºC!


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2012 às 23:45)

Boa noite,

algum nevoeiro e *9,4ºC*

Extremos do dia: *6,1ºC  10,5ºC*


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2012 às 00:24)

ja viram o site do IM


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2012 às 07:36)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com céu muito nublado, sem vento e com 9.9ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Dez 2012 às 19:15)

Boa noite , pela serra tempo fresco  a temperatura nos 7º com o vento  a soprar bonançoso a moderado aumentado a sensação de frio.  Sigo com 16.ºc


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2012 às 11:54)

Bom dia!

O Sol tem brilhado muito pouco em Bragança neste mês de Dezembro, os dias tem tido quase todos muita nebulosidade e bastantes desses dias com ocorrência de precipitação.

Ontem ao principio da noite começou a chover, chuva essa que se prolongou nas primeiras horas da madrugada de hoje, por agora não chove e apesar de estar parcialmente nublado o sol vai brilhando timidamente.

Por agora registo 9.0ºC


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2012 às 15:38)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 13.3ºC e 31%hr
acumulada hoje 2.2mm
acumulada ontem a noite 4.2mm


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Dez 2012 às 19:13)

Boa noite , dia bastante ameno até mesmo pela serra ... ,sigo com 11.6ºc.


----------



## panda (21 Dez 2012 às 10:34)

Bom dia
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Hoje já choveu. acumulada 3.2mm
Temperatura actual 14.6ºC e 64%hr


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2012 às 11:06)

chuva miudinha e nevoeiro, com uma temperatura de 12ºC, cenário recorrente nos últimos dias.
Já não vislumbro o sol há mais de uma semana.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2012 às 13:45)

Boas!

Céu parcialmente nublado em Bragança, as temperaturas estão bem amenas para a altura do ano, por aqui rondam os 13ºC

Este é o meu ultimo post em Bragança em 2012 vou regressar à Metrópole (Lisboa).


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2012 às 18:21)

Boas tardes!

Por Viseu o tempo tem sido igual desde à uns 15 dias, daí a minha pouca vontade de postar. Céu nublado, nevoeiro de manhã até à noite, chuva fraca a moderada pela noite a cada três dias, bla bla bla.

Em dia de apocalipse , tem chovido alguma coisa, chuva morrinha, pela madrugada acumularam-se 3,2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2012 às 19:12)

Boas,dia sem sol e por vezes com nevoeiro ,vento fraco de WSW,com 13.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Dez 2012 às 21:17)

Boa noite , pela serra manhã de chuva fraca com o nevoeiro a surgir a cerca dos 900 mts aos 1100 mts a tempª nos 9ºc . Sigo com 15.1ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2012 às 22:29)

Já com um céu pouco nublado,mas com bancos de nevoeiro e sem vento,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Dez 2012 às 01:19)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de períodos de chuva fraca. o vento soprou fraco. 
as temperaturas tem estado amenas com pouca amplitude. 

9.9ºC de minima
13.7ºC de maxima

atuais: 

nevoeiro cerrado, sem vento e sigo com 12.7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Dez 2012 às 06:56)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo, vejo as estrelas 

*Temp. 8.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de S*


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2012 às 12:44)

A mínima por aqui ficou em 10,0ºC. Até em Agosto cheguei a ter alguns dias com mínimas mais baixas que a de hoje. 

Céu muito nublado e 12,4ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2012 às 13:13)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 12.1ºC e 57%hr
P 1024hpa


----------



## Serrano (22 Dez 2012 às 15:39)

10.6ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2012 às 16:21)

Céu nublado por Bragança, embora seco.

*11,7ºC* actuais, depois de uma mínima de 9,3ºC...

Será que a consoada vai trazer alguma neve ás nossas serras...?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2012 às 16:37)

Boa tarde!

Já chuviscou por aqui... ambiente muito quente para esta altura do ano! 

Neste momento:

*Temp: 11.5ºC
HR: 81%
Pressão: 1024hpa
Vento: Fraco W SW*

Passei à cerca de uma hora na Régua, o carro marcou 17ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2012 às 22:11)

Boas,dia de céu muito nublado e ambiente fresco,neste momento com poucas nuvens no céu,com uma miníma que é actual com 10.2ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2012 às 08:25)

Bom dia, minima de *2.7ºC* e com nevoeiro

*Temp. 3.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2012 às 09:38)

Céu nublado e vento calmo
Temperatura 10.5ºC e 64%hr
P1023hpa
Na Torre Serra da Estrela esta com céu limpo


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2012 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Depois de um autêntico dia de Maio, hoje já um pouco mais fresco, a fazer lembrar Março ou Abril 

Céu muito nublado e 7,8ºC, mínima de 5,4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2012 às 10:50)

Céu muito nublado e *8,4ºC* aqui pelos meus lados.

Mínima de 5,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2012 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o nevoeiro vai desaparecendo, persistindo apenas nos pontos nas altos das serras.

Neste momento o sol aquece e promete...

*9.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2012 às 11:07)

boas

a manha aqui foi de céu limpinho, coma algum nevoeiro só sobre o rio. 
não ha vento e sigo com 11.7ºC 

7.0ºC foi a minima desta manha. 

Nota: 

mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia até ao dia 25


----------



## Serrano (23 Dez 2012 às 15:34)

11ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a querer aparecer...


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2012 às 15:50)

Céu limpo e sol por Bragança, com *12,5ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2012 às 16:03)

Por aqui máxima de *11.7ºC (15:37)*

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e algum vento.

*Temperatura: 11.1ºC
Humidade: 77%
Pressão: 1020hpa
Vento: 8.2 km/h E
Wind Chill: 9.1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2012 às 18:00)

Boas tardes!

Por Viseu, este foi um dia mais à moda de abril que de vésperas de Natal, mas soube bem até... Muito sol, tempo ameno e vento fraco, mas a partir das 15h começou a encobrir rapidamente, e o céu encontra-se já maioritariamente nublado por nuvens médias e altas.

Atual 11,7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2012 às 18:42)

Aqui por Bragança já vai arrefecendo, *6,9ºC*

A máxima ainda foi aos 12,9ºC!


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2012 às 19:03)

Manha nublada e tarde de sol
Temperatura actual 11.2ºC e 66%hr
Vento nulo
P 1020hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2012 às 19:50)

A duras penas desce a temperatura por aqui! O vento a fazer das suas!

*Temp: 9.9ºC (finalmente!!!!)
HR: 80%
Pressão: 1018hpa
Vento: 28 km/h E SE
Wind Chill: 1.2ºC* 

O céu continua estrelado.


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Dez 2012 às 20:45)

Boa noite , algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde ,sendo que para Sul o céu  apresentava-se bastante nublado com vento a soprar moderado pela serra.
Sigo com 17.1º c ,


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2012 às 21:32)

Por Bragança vai arrefecendo bem... a mínima desta manhã já foi batida!  Temperatura actual: *3,6ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2012 às 21:54)

Por aqui o vento não deixa descer a temperatura! Constante acima dos 20/25km/h... 

*Vento: 23 km/h
Temp: 9.4ºC*

De onde saiu tanto vento?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2012 às 22:03)

Boas,hoje já valeu...dia de sol ,pelo meio da tarde nuvens altas e médias e continua,ambiente na rua já foi meio morno ,com 10.6ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2012 às 22:41)

boas 

por Gouveia a tarde foi bem amena com o sol a marcar presença mas apareceram alumas nuvens ao final da tarde.  não houve vento. 

atuais:

céu pouco nublado, sem vento não tenho o sensor a funcionar mas devem estar uns 9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2012 às 23:09)

Vento cada vez pior! 

*Vento: 33 km/h E
Temp: 9.3ºC
Wind Chill: -0.2ºC*


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2012 às 09:29)

Bom dia

Uma manhã mais fresca com algumas nuvens altas e 3,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2012 às 10:22)

Céu com abertas e *5,4ºC*

Mínima de 2,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2012 às 10:25)

Bom dia
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 9.6ºC e 69%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 9.2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2012 às 12:14)

Por aqui a mínima não foi além dos *7.4ºC*, o muito vento que marcou a noite e ainda continua não deixou que baixasse mais!

Neste momento: *10.2ºC* 

Votos de Boas Festas!


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Dez 2012 às 14:00)

boas

por Gouveia o dia tem sido de sol, mas ofuscado por nuvens altas, o vento eta a soprar moderado a forte, leva tudo na frente, sigo com 18.5ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2012 às 14:52)

Boa tarde , pela serra a temperatura nos 7ºc o vento a bufar fresco a muito fresco.

Boas festas para todos , com saude.


----------



## Serrano (24 Dez 2012 às 15:11)

12ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a aparecer esporadicamente...

Boas Festas para todos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2012 às 16:34)

Máxima feita por aqui! Uns horripilantes *12.2ºC* em dia vespera de Natal! 

Neste momento já tenho a frente em "frente aos olhos", escuridão envolve as serras do Alvão / Barroso / Leiranco / Larouco a oeste! 

*Temperatura: 11.8ºC
Humidade: 75%
Pressão: 1011hpa
Vento: 2.1 km/h W (1bft)
Precipitação: 0mm*

Ela vem aí!


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2012 às 17:41)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu foi um dia calmo, com vento fraco e céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas e médias. Isto até à cerca de 2h, dado que desde lá a esta parte a frente tem vindo a avançar, já se sente o vento com boas rajadas, e já ouvi trovoada.

Atuais 13,0ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2012 às 18:19)

E prontos... é o melhor que se pode arranjar para a noite de consoada! Ei-la... chegou a chuva!

*Temp: 10.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Dez 2012 às 18:27)

boas

por Gouveia está tudo na mesma, vento moderado a forte, ainda não choveu e sigo com 12.3ºC


**bom natal para todos**


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2012 às 18:56)

E com a chuva, desce a temperatura já para 1 dígito! Finalmente!

Chuvinha e 9.7ºC! (a descer)


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2012 às 19:48)

Por aqui o céu esta nublado mas sem vento e temperatura a rondar os 11ºC

Na Torre estão 2.0ºC

Deixo umas fotos do local do madeiro onde vou estar a noite, a 750m, pena não haver condições para nevar, também de uma caminhada que fiz sábado na Serra.

Lenha de pinho, carvalho e azinheira


 

Vista do lugar do madeiro, a zona mais alta da Vila


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2012 às 20:00)

Caminhada de sábado em cima das nuvens

Encosta da Covilhã


 

Vale glaciar de Manteigas


 

Encosta de Gouveia




Virado a norte, Guarda


 

A Torre ao longe 




Boas Festas para todos, haja muita alegria :-)


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2012 às 20:15)

Boas fotos Norther. Por aqui foi um dia com vento moderado a algumas rajadas mais fortes, com temperaturas primaveris  ainda não 

*Temp. 14.8ºC
HR 77%
Pressão 1012 hPa
Vento 8.6 km/h de NNE*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2012 às 20:24)

Norther! Soberbas fotos! 

Por aqui a noite vai animando também lá fora... Chuva e *8.8ºC*... 
Dentro de casa uns agradáveis *24ºC*!


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2012 às 20:49)

Boas fotos Norther , as vistas são excelentes sob a Cova da Beira , por aqui o madeiro também já está a postos.

Sigo com 14.2ºc o vento sopra fraco.

Entretanto por aqui está a trovejar.


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2012 às 21:13)

Que estoiro até a luz foi faltou ... , foram uma série de relampagos seguidos.


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2012 às 21:52)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2012 às 22:17)

Por aqui nada de trovoada, mas a temperatura vai normalizando! Mínimas do dia sucessivas!

Temperatura: *6.5ºC* e chuva.

À espera da missa do galo... Já vamos passar frio!


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2012 às 22:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui nada de trovoada, mas a temperatura vai normalizando! Mínimas do dia sucessivas!
> 
> Temperatura: *6.5ºC* e chuva.
> 
> À espera da missa do galo... Já vamos passar frio!



Boas Flaviense.
Sei que estou fora do seguimento, mas eu sou da Margem sul do tejo e vim passar o natal ao Alentejo, concelho de Santiago do Cacém, perto das Ermidas do sado e hoje registei por aqui algo que não esperava, 22.2ºc pelas 14h00.
Que belo contraste entre norte e sul.   Boas festas a todos.
Cumprimentos


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2012 às 23:18)

Boas festas a todos
por aqui a pouco já choveu 0.7mm
Temperatura 11.3ºC e 66%hr
P1011hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2012 às 23:34)

A chuva continua a cair certinha... A queda da temperatura parece querer cessar! 

*Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 5.3ºC
Humidade: 83%
Pressão: 1013hpa
Vento: Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

Norther disse:


> Caminhada de sábado em cima das nuvens



Muito boas fotos, já vi semelhante


----------



## invent (25 Dez 2012 às 01:10)

Norther disse:


> Caminhada de sábado em cima das nuvens
> Encosta de Gouveia



Está brutal esta imagem..


----------



## ppereira (25 Dez 2012 às 03:48)

Pela guarda estão agora 3,7 graus e cai chuva forte acompanhada de granizo, alguma água-neve e trovoada!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2012 às 09:36)

Boas, céu com boas abertas, nevoeiro na Serra do Açor

*Temp. 8.9ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de N
Precipitação 5.2 mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2012 às 09:47)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia! Finalmente algum fresco! 


*Mínima: 4.7ºC (8:37)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 5.4ºC
Humidade: 85%
Pressão: 1016hpa
Vento: 0 km/h W
Céu muito nublado... nevoeiro acima dos 800m de altitude.*

Bom Natal!


----------



## panda (25 Dez 2012 às 10:28)

Bom dia 
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 9.8ºC e 52%hr
 acumulada 2.7mm
Nevou na serra da estrela


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2012 às 13:23)

panda disse:


> Nevou na serra da estrela









In facebook: SnowLândia Tuga


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2012 às 15:18)

9.5ºC no Sarzedo, com o céu bem preenchido de nuvens.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2012 às 18:35)

Parece-me que esta noite vai gear! 

A máxima por aqui já foi algo mais fresca que nos dias anteriores... 

*Máxima de 9.6ºC (14:01)*

Neste momento a temperatura desce a bom ritmo favorecida pela ausência do vento, mas os céus mantêm muita nebulosidade pelo que se limpar a geada estará praticamente assegurada! 

*Neste momento:

Temperatura: 6.8ºC
Humidade: 83%
Pressão: 1020hpa (ele está de volta)
Vento: 0.3km/h NW*

A mínima do dia pode muito bem dar-se esta noite!


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Dez 2012 às 18:48)

Boa noite,  por aqui céu com algumas nuvens sigo com 8ºc .


----------



## Norther (25 Dez 2012 às 20:17)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 8ºC com céu algo nublado mas sem vento.

Na Torre Serra da Estrela as 17:30 estavam -0.9ºC e vento muito forte.
Falei com gente do Centro limpeza neve que me disseram que começou a nevar ao meio da madrugada intensamente mas por volta das 5:30 virou a chuva. 
A acumulação foi de 1 a 2 cm sensivelmente, no solo havia neve acima dos 1800m.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2012 às 12:08)

Norther, as fotografias da caminhada estão excelentes!
E o vídeo de ontem absolutamente gelado. 

Hoje, há sol na serra da Estrela.

Para já a pouca neve mantém-se:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2012 às 12:22)

Norther disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 8ºC com céu algo nublado mas sem vento.
> 
> Na Torre Serra da Estrela as 17:30 estavam -0.9ºC e vento muito forte.
> http://youtu.be/jpKZ3I6diuU




Belo registo Norther , com essa ventania e temperatura, o windchill devia andar nos -7ºC -8ºC  Muito agreste


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2012 às 13:44)

Boas tardes!

Regressado do vale de Chaves onde passei a manhã, finalmente vejo o sol!  O nevoeiro ainda persiste a esta hora na cidade, a temperatura no carro não passava dos 5ºC... 

Cá em cima, na serra, vejo o nevoeiro encaixado no vale a dissipar, uma temperatura bem mais agradável e céu azul...

*Neste momento:

Temperatura: 8.6ºC
Humidade: 76%
Pressão: 1028 hpa (ele anda aí!)
Vento: Fraco 3.2km/h W NW*

Está um belo dia para ir cortar lenha, de resto o que vamos fazer, aproveitar a bonança para o inverno que esperemos chegue!


----------



## panda (26 Dez 2012 às 16:45)

Dia de céu limpo
Temperatura actual 10.8ºC e 42%hr
Tº máxima de hoje 13.8ºC
Tº mínima de hoje 3.8ºC
P 1027hpa


----------



## Norther (26 Dez 2012 às 19:19)

Bem gelado AnDré quando me vim embora o meu carro estava completamente gelado, o vento forte fazia baloiçar os carros  e não se podia andar na rua sem um bom equipamento jonas_87 havia gente muito mal agasalhada por la ate faziam pião


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2012 às 19:29)

Boas, por aqui nevoeiro até às 14 horas  o sol pouco deu para aquecer

*Temp. 3.9ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1030 hPa 
Vento 0.7 km/h de NE*


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2012 às 19:32)

Boa noite.

Hoje por Viseu foi dia de muito sol, tempo já mais fresco e vento fraco.
Atualmente, está céu limpo e vento nulo.

Atuais 6,9ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## panda (26 Dez 2012 às 20:54)

Temperatura actual 5.7ºC e 62%hr
P 1032hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Dez 2012 às 21:01)

boas

por aqui o dia foi frio e de nevoeiro, durante a tarde notava-se um ténue sol, que apenas brilhou limpo entre as 16h e as 17h, mas logo veio o nevoeiro cerrado. tal como a temperatura que não teve uma grande amplitude térmica: 

3.4ºC de minima
8.5ºC de maxima

atuais: 

continua o nevoeiro, mas é só superficial pois nota-se o luar não ha vento e sigo com 4.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Dez 2012 às 21:20)

Boa noite , dia de céu limpo por aqui , sigo com 2.3ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2012 às 22:05)

Boas,voltamos aos dias de céu limpo e fresco pela noite ,com 6.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2012 às 22:19)

Noite fresca por aqui... O frio meteu férias por tempo indeterminado! E o 1º de três meses de inverno climatológico está feito! 

*Temperatura: 2.8ºC
Humidade: 84%
Pressão: 1030hpa
Vento: 2.8km/h NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2012 às 00:07)

Boas,vento fraco de NWN,com 5.8ºC .


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Dez 2012 às 10:04)

Boa inversão térmica esta madrugada na Cova da Beira, às 9h a EMA da Covilhã ainda com *-1,1ºC* e o Fundão com *0ºC*.


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2012 às 12:33)

Bom dia
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 1.9ºC
Temperatura actual 9.8ºC e 52%hr


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2012 às 16:32)

Temperatura actual 10.9ºC e 43%hr
Temperatura Máxima de hoje 14.1ºC
P 1032hpa


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Dez 2012 às 17:26)

Belo final de tarde (Imagem webcam do meteocovilha.com)


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Dez 2012 às 18:06)

Boa noite , pela serra a temperatura a oscilar entre o 9º/10º um dia agradável .




Imagem da Serra da Estrela hoje pela manhã , confesso que ao longo dos anos habituei-me a ver a serra com o seu manto branco , muito embora não seja o 1º ano que acontece cada vez quer-me parecer que acontece com mais frequencia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2012 às 18:08)

Boas,dia de céu limpo com ambiente morninho nas horas centrais do dia ,neste momento já com um ar bastante fresquinho e sem vento,com 7.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.9ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Dez 2012 às 18:41)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa noite , pela serra a temperatura a oscilar entre o 9º/10º um dia agradável .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é mas para o fim-de-semana deve voltar em força a serra e quem disse que lá para meados de Janeiro e para Fevereiro ela não volta em força!!


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2012 às 18:52)

Por Bragança estão *7,2ºC*.

A temperatura variou entre os *4,2ºC  12,3ºC*


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2012 às 18:53)

Curiosamente, aqui ao lado na Puebla a mínima desta noite foi de *-4,6ºC*....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2012 às 20:22)

Temperatura 6.5ºC e 64%hr
P 1034hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Dez 2012 às 20:28)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, e sem vento. Estava tudo congelado de manha devido ao nevoeiro que se fez sentir ate as 9h da manha. não houve vento por aqui. 

temperaturas: 

-0.5ºC de minima
10.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 7.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2012 às 21:44)

Boas,noite de lua grande ,com 6.7ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2012 às 21:50)

Mais um dia primaveril por estes lados! 

*Temperatura máxima: 10.8ºC (13:43) *

*Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 8.1ºC 
Humidade: 84%
Pressão: 1033hpa
Vento: Nulo NE*


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2012 às 22:14)

Temperatura nos 5.9ºC e 67%hr
Vento nulo
P1035hpa, esta altíssima


----------



## kelinha (28 Dez 2012 às 01:50)

panda disse:


> Temperatura nos 5.9ºC e 67%hr
> Vento nulo
> P1035hpa, esta altíssima



Desculpa, eu sou leiga nestes termos de meteorologia... Que tem a pressão atmosférica estar alta? Que significa?


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2012 às 10:07)

kelinha disse:


> Desculpa, eu sou leiga nestes termos de meteorologia... Que tem a pressão atmosférica estar alta? Que significa?



Valores de pressão atmosférica muito elevados são tipicos de dias anticiclónicos, ou seja, alturas de elevada estabilidade atmosférica. De uma forma muito "simplista" é a zona que os velhos barómetros indicam de "bom tempo".


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro e uma temperatura de 2.7ºC e 74%hr
Temperatura Mínima desta madrugada -0.1


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Dez 2012 às 10:41)

Sim, bem fresquinho por aí, *-1,3ºC* às 9h na estação da Covilhã (aeródromo), a temperatura mais baixa da rede do IM, a par de Aljezur (outra estação dada a boas inversões térmicas).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2012 às 11:36)

Dia cinzento e fresco marcado pela "névoa da terra quente" como se diz por aqui...

*Temp: 5.6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (28 Dez 2012 às 14:11)

Por aqui o nevoeiro ainda não deu tréguas... estão *6,5ºC* depois de uma mínima de 2,7ºC.

*98%* de hr


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Dez 2012 às 14:57)

panda disse:


> Bom dia
> Nevoeiro e uma temperatura de 2.7ºC e 74%hr
> Temperatura Mínima desta madrugada -0.1



nevoeiro e 74% de HR??


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2012 às 16:32)

Depois de nevoeiro até ao meio da manha um sol radiante no resto do dia 
Temperatura actual 10.3ºC e 48%hr
Dados de hoje: -0.1 / 13.1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2012 às 16:53)

Por aqui o sol pouco aqueceu... a "névoa da terra quente" já de volta no alto das montanhas e a querer descer... Cheguei agora de Espanha, a 1085m de altitude em plena Serra de Mairos pude ver uma paisagem espectacular, o mar de nuvens a sul até onde a vista alcança, ver nitidamente a "fronteira" entre a névoa e o céu azul, desde a Serra da Nogueira até à Serra do Alvão e ver a névoa a avançar..., o parque éolico das Pedras Salgadas / Vila Pouca de Aguiar que brotavam no meio desse "mar"... vista fantástica! 

Apesar do sol a brilhar ainda... o fresco manteve-se, neste momento registo *6.5ºC* (sem névoa)...


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2012 às 16:58)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu tem sido dia de muito sol, sem qualquer sinal de nebolusidade á vista, vento fraco e temperatura fresca.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Dez 2012 às 17:13)

panda disse:


> Bom dia
> Nevoeiro e uma temperatura de 2.7ºC e 74%hr
> Temperatura Mínima desta madrugada -0.1



Volto a questionar

Nevoeiro e 74% de HR??


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2012 às 17:58)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Volto a questionar
> 
> Nevoeiro e 74% de HR??


sim 74%hr porque o sol já espreitava e já não havia assim tanto nevoeiro quando publiquei


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Dez 2012 às 18:12)

boas

dia de sol apesar da manha ter sido fria, com bastante gelo e geada, também com o nevoeiro nas zonas baixas. Não houve vento e durante a tarde o sol foi bem agradável. 

temperaturas: 

-0.3 de minima 
11.9ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 9.5ºC

Nota:  mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Dez 2012 às 18:36)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois é mas para o fim-de-semana deve voltar em força a serra e quem disse que lá para meados de Janeiro e para Fevereiro ela não volta em força!!




Pois já tinha tido oportunidade de ver os modelos , eu também não disse que em Janeiro e Fevereiro não ia nevar , mal era , até em Março e Abril neva, o que eu quis dizer é que não é muito normal nesta altura do ano não ter neve , mas também já tem acontecido.

Pela serra dia bem ameno a temperatura a oscilar entre os 12º c e os 13º com o vento a soprar bonançoso a moderado.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Dez 2012 às 20:55)

Hoje, bem cedo, ao nascer do sol, na Cova da Beira: nevoeiro e temperaturas negativas.







Foto: Facebook do Município da Covilhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Dez 2012 às 21:40)

boas

por Gouveia esta tudo calmo, não ha vento o céu esta limpo, ainda não tenho o sensor a funcionar mas devem estar uns 6ºC


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2012 às 21:59)

Temperatura 6.3ºC e 59%hr
P1029hpa


----------



## Cenomaniano (29 Dez 2012 às 00:28)

Às 22:30, em Pitões das Júnias, estavam 3,5º C, muito vento gelado de SW e promessa de chuva para amanhã, talvez _sleet_. Depois publicarei imagens, se houver novidades.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2012 às 00:56)

*Ontem, Sexta-feira:*





NASA Rapid Response


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2012 às 09:53)

Bom  DIA
 a cair certinha acmulada 3.2mm
Vento fraco 
Temperatura 5.4ºC e 71%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 2.6ºC


----------



## JoCa (29 Dez 2012 às 10:50)

Bom dia a todos dessa região lindíssima do interior norte e centro! Aqui na região de Lisboa começou a chover por volta das 09h45m. Fraca e algumas abertas. A temperatura ronda os 10ºc neste momento. Faço-vos uma pergunta, uma vez que são da região de Portugal onde mais frequentemente têm episódios de neve. Algum episódio de neve neste momento aí na região, sem contar com a serra da estrela, claro? Ou poderá haver alguma neve nos próximos dias? Isto porque Domingo vou para Lamego passar a passagem de ano e gostaria de juntar o útil ao agradável. Obrigado e bom ano de 2013!


----------



## Norther (29 Dez 2012 às 11:01)

Bom dia a Temperatura ronda entre os 5ºC 6ºC por aqui com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros, vento W fraco

Na Torre Serra da Estrela esta nevar acima dos 1500/1600m com pouca intensidade, na Torre estão -0,5ºC e vento moderado


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Dez 2012 às 11:26)

Bom dia , por aqui também já choveu ,entretanto céu nublado  com algumas abertas sigo com 10.3ºc.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2012 às 12:02)

JoCa disse:


> Bom dia a todos dessa região lindíssima do interior norte e centro! Aqui na região de Lisboa começou a chover por volta das 09h45m. Fraca e algumas abertas. A temperatura ronda os 10ºc neste momento. Faço-vos uma pergunta, uma vez que são da região de Portugal onde mais frequentemente têm episódios de neve. Algum episódio de neve neste momento aí na região, sem contar com a serra da estrela, claro? Ou poderá haver alguma neve nos próximos dias? Isto porque Domingo vou para Lamego passar a passagem de ano e gostaria de juntar o útil ao agradável. Obrigado e bom ano de 2013!



Nessa região, a ter nevado, só se foi no alto de Montemuro (1382m). Mas acho pouco provável. Na webcam da Gralheira (1100m), que está virada para a serra, não se vislumbra qualquer vestígio de neve.

Quanto aos próximos dias, a chuva só voltará a cair com significado no final da tarde de segunda-feira. E a neve só deverá marcar presença nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Norther (29 Dez 2012 às 12:16)

Uma foto desta manha na Torre


----------



## Norther (29 Dez 2012 às 12:18)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Hoje, bem cedo, ao nascer do sol, na Cova da Beira: nevoeiro e temperaturas negativas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bela foto Pedro tb vi esse senario fui ate a Serra caminhar e estava bem frio


----------



## Ronny (29 Dez 2012 às 13:00)

JoCa disse:


> Bom dia a todos dessa região lindíssima do interior norte e centro! Aqui na região de Lisboa começou a chover por volta das 09h45m. Fraca e algumas abertas. A temperatura ronda os 10ºc neste momento. Faço-vos uma pergunta, uma vez que são da região de Portugal onde mais frequentemente têm episódios de neve. Algum episódio de neve neste momento aí na região, sem contar com a serra da estrela, claro? Ou poderá haver alguma neve nos próximos dias? Isto porque Domingo vou para Lamego passar a passagem de ano e gostaria de juntar o útil ao agradável. Obrigado e bom ano de 2013!



Olá.. Bom dia.. 

Sou de Lamego.. e não prespectivo que venha neve para estas zonas nos proximos dias.. com muita pena nossa.. naturalmente..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2012 às 13:13)

Pós frontal por aqui... com o céu com períodos de grande nebulosidade...

Choveu durante a noite não mais que 5mm. 

Neste momento a temperatura dispara-se para *9.3ºC*.



Mais um dia de Outono entre tantos que tem havido e assim vai continuar... Esperemos que o Inverno se lembre de aparecer... esperemos!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Dez 2012 às 14:32)

A noite de hoje foi bem fria, com 1C de mínima, nevoeiro com aumento de nebulosidade. De manhã veio a chuva moderada que até me acordou! Rendeu 5mm. 

Condições atuais (pós-frontal): 

Céu pouco nublado, com neblina 98%HR, vento fraco, e 8.4C pelas 14h.


----------



## Serrano (29 Dez 2012 às 14:51)

Boas abertas no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 10ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2012 às 19:41)

De momento chuva miudinha 
Temperatura 8.2ºC e 59%hr
Tº máxima de hoje 11.4ºC
Tº mínima de hoje 2.6ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Dez 2012 às 19:42)

Boa noite, por aqui  acabou de cair um aguaceiro sigo com 7.6ºc.


----------



## panda (30 Dez 2012 às 09:51)

BOM Dia
Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 6.2ºC e 74%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 4.7ºC
acumulada 0.5mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2012 às 11:23)

Bom dia, já  neste momento muitas nuvens

*Temp. 10.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 1.7 mm*


----------



## Serrano (30 Dez 2012 às 17:23)

7.5ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Dez 2012 às 19:33)

boas

não tive tempo de postar ontem, mas cá fica o resumo de ontem em Gouveia: 

no sábado a manha foi chuvosa, com vento moderado que soprou desde a madrugada enfraquecendo ao meio da manha. já a tarde foi completamente diferente, não choveu houve boas abertas. 

as temperaturas andaram entre os 4ºC de minima e os 10ºC de maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Dez 2012 às 19:38)

hoje o dia também começou chuvoso mas a partir da manha o céu começou a ficar gradualmente nublado com boas abertas.  o vento soprou fraco.

atualmente já estou em santa comba onde esta tudo calmo, não ha vento, o céu esta nublado e sigo com 9.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2012 às 20:21)

Boas, por agora

*Temp. 9.4ºC
HR 96%
Pressão 1030 hPa
Vento nulo
 1.7 mm*


----------



## panda (30 Dez 2012 às 21:11)

Temperatura actual 8ºC
Temperatura máxima de hoje 10.8ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Dez 2012 às 22:09)

Boa noite , por aqui durante o dia alguns periodos de chuva miudinha em especial durante a manhã, sigo com 7.9ºc.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2012 às 22:34)

Mais um dia sem história... dia cinzento sem chuva e temperatura fresca! 

Neste momento a temperatura completamente estagnada à espera da frente que amanha promete trazer mais meia dúzia de mm a esta região.

*Temperatura: 7.5ºC
Humidade: 83%
Pressão: 1029hpa
Vento: Fraco S*


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2012 às 11:00)

Bom dia
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 6.2ºC e 77%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 5.7ºC


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 11:25)

Condições atuais às 11h:

Nevoeiro com 5.2C. 

A mínima hoje rondou os 4C.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2012 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu está céu nublado, ambiente ameno e vento muito fraco a nulo do quadrante SW.

Atuais 9,3ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2012 às 12:16)

Céu muito nublado e 8,0ºC. Alguma chuva fraca esta manhã com uma mínima de 6,9ºC.

Umas fotos de ontem nas montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 12:30)

Temperatura nos 5.4C, devido ao nevoeiro cerrado frio, sem vento, que impede que a temperatura suba.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 14:36)

Parece que a temperatura está estagnada nos 5.4C segundo o IPMA às 14h! 

Nevoeiro cerrado, vento nulo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2012 às 14:45)

Finalmente chove! Depois de uma manhã de chuva molha tolos, eis que se pode dizer que chove...

*Temperatura: 7.1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Dez 2012 às 15:30)

boas

por aqui depois de uma manha de ceu encoberto eis que  chove moderadamente desde as 14h, com alguns momentos em que chove forte. não ha vento e sigo com 8.4ºC


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 15:33)

Temperatura de 5.7C às 15h e vento nulo. O nevoeiro fechado deu lugar a nevoeiro parcial / neblina. 

Deve chegar a precipitação dentro de 1h ou 2h..


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2012 às 15:35)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu o céu está nublado, chove moderadamente desde as 13h30, com vento moderado do quadrante SW.

Atual 8,8ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2012 às 15:38)

Último dia do ano com frio (*4,8ºC* na cidade e *6,4ºC* no aeródromo), nevoeiro e chuva.






Imagem Webcam da CM da Covilhã


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 15:51)

Aqui já começou a chuviscar! 

Em princípio, a temperatura tenderá agora a subir, com a  equalização das camadas de ar, e estabilizar durante a noite com uma diferença de +6C em relação às penhas douradas.


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2012 às 16:11)

Por Bragança já chove, e bem! 

2mm de rajada! com *6,4ºC*


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2012 às 16:14)

Chuva acumulada 4.0mm
Temperatura 5.7ºC e 78%hr
Vento fraco


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 16:30)

Já chove bem! 5.8C às 16h.


----------



## Serrano (31 Dez 2012 às 16:31)

4.5ºC no Sarzedo, com o nevoeiro a ceder lugar à chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2012 às 17:54)

Tal como se esperava, pouco choveu por aqui... a temperatura mantém-se nos 7.1ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Dez 2012 às 18:06)

Boa noite , pela serra do açor  e durante a manhã a temperatura nos 3ºc com o vento a soprar bonançoso a moderado .

Boas entradas em 2013.


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Dez 2012 às 18:09)

Dan disse:


> Céu muito nublado e 8,0ºC. Alguma chuva fraca esta manhã com uma mínima de 6,9ºC.
> 
> Umas fotos de ontem nas montanhas aqui a norte.



Boas fotos Dan .


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2012 às 18:15)

Continua a chuva
 acumulada 10.5mm
Temperatura actual 5.3ºC e 81%hr
Tº Máxima de hoje 7.8ºC


----------



## Norther (31 Dez 2012 às 18:30)

Na Torre Serra da Estrela vento moderado, neve acompanhada de alguma agua com uma temperatura  de -0,5ºC


----------



## bigfire (31 Dez 2012 às 19:13)

Todo o dia a chover, com períodos de chuva moderada, algum nevoeiro e temperaturas entre os 7ºC e os 9ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 19:56)

Por aqui 6C às 19h, com chuva e vento nulo. Com as penhas douradas a 4.5C e 95%HR duvido muito que caia neve acima dos 1400m, para não dizer impossível!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2012 às 22:01)

Boas,o dia foi...muito nevoeiro pela manhã e tarde de chuva,neste momento muito nevoeiro e o regresso da chuva depois de uma pausa,hoje foi um dia bem ,com 7.0ºC que é máxima de hoje,vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 7.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2012 às 23:31)

Boas,nevoeiro e chuva fraca,começo o novo ano com chuva ,com 6.5ºC .


----------

